
Why Britain Has the Best Wall Sockets on Earth (2014) - danw1979
https://www.fastcompany.com/3032807/why-england-has-the-best-wall-sockets-on-earth
======
bifrost
I don't agree with this at all. We have safety sockets in the US, fuses in
every plug is just one more thing to go wrong, and what they call circuit
design is really just industrial design and I'm dubious that it would do
anything.

This is the weirdest UK flex.

~~~
bluelemon
English plugs are designed to land pins up and stab unsuspecting intruders in
the foot. That's the best design feature because A: defence, and B:
accidentally pulling the plug out is harder as the cable exit is mostly never
in the pin direction.

* Pin contact order is guaranteed.

* Shuttering of L/N is mandatory.

* Also not a plug thing, but 230V = lower current = lower heat, less fire risk. And less copper!

~~~
bifrost
This makes it seem like the brits have trouble plugging things in, that can't
be right. I've never had a power cord get "hot" either.

